# NIK Collection



## Zenon (Apr 26, 2018)

PS CC (latest) and Classic 7.3 (soon to be 7.31). I have downloaded that from Google and the DXO website. Both times all PS does is crash and LR only opens a TIFF. Is there an explanation? I searched the web and there are suggestions about font duplicates and a few others I did bother with.


----------



## Zenon (Apr 26, 2018)

The newer version of PS and LR are not supported. May never be.

Licensing and Compatibility


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Apr 26, 2018)

Can you explain your post- is there a question in there?
I have the full install of Nik (as downloaded from Google)
Both _Silver Efex_ and _Color Efex_ continue to work perfectly with Lightroom-Classic v7.3.1 and I tested Photoshop-2018 the _Nik Viveza_ still works as a filter no problems.

And what are you referring to with "font duplicates" ?


----------



## Zenon (Apr 26, 2018)

Same message with both downloads and I did complete uninstalls between both downloads. Before asking here I did several searches and there various answers. One was the duplicate Arial fonts where causing the problem. I don't have any duplicates.


----------



## Zenon (Apr 26, 2018)

I found this but I can't even get to this screen because define just crashes it.

Color efex from Nik Filter crashes cc 2018 | Adobe Community


----------



## Zenon (Apr 26, 2018)

When I open PS I get this floating window (on the right) and I got a different message. 



and


----------



## Zenon (Apr 26, 2018)

When I open it in LR I get this window.


----------



## Zenon (Apr 26, 2018)

When I click edit Dfine does not open. It just creates a TIFF.


----------



## Zenon (Apr 26, 2018)

There are quite a few links to NIK crashing.


----------



## mcasan (Apr 26, 2018)

Given that the previous owner, Google, and the current owner, DxO Labs, have not updated the Nik Collection in years.....do not be surprised about apps crashing on any OS.    DxO Labs was supposed to be update the Nik Collection and integrate them into their PhotoLab app this summer.   But, DxO Labs is now in receivership in France.     So it is hard to guess that that will do to any future releases of Photolab and/or the Nik Collection.


----------



## Zenon (Apr 26, 2018)

NIK Plug Ins Not Opening After LR Classic CC 7.... | Adobe Community


----------



## Zenon (Apr 26, 2018)

Thanks mcasan.  I dropping it this morning. Don't care if it is free, not worth the headaches. I was taking a serious look at DXO to work with LR for certain files and then the receivership news came out. I'm not unhappy with LR but after playing around Prime it is pretty good. Thought I'd try a few others.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Apr 26, 2018)

I do not know an answer for you, unless the DXO versions of the NIK programs have been somehow modified to be different to the Google versions.
I had never used the _Nik Dfine _  function before, but I just tested (added it to the LR 'external' list) and it works 'fine' in both Lightroom (7.3.1) and Photoshop-2018.
So I can only conclude that if the 'Google' version of the NIK installer is installed correctly then all modules will work with the 'latest' LR & PS. I do not have any ideas about compatibility with Mac system versions.

First screen-clip of a photo opened from Lightroom                                        Second clip Dfine filter layer in Photoshop.


----------



## John Little (Apr 26, 2018)

FWIW, I can edit a LR image in ColorEfexPro.


----------



## Zenon (Apr 27, 2018)

Well it may not be the best decision but DXO released this and it went on sale so I purchased Photolab today. If they fold, they fold. I'll deal with it when I get a new camera. 

DxO Labs | DxO.com

 I don't need Dfine now and I don't really need the collection. If they survive it is supposed to be integrated.  LR is still my primary (for now ) which I hope to continue to use and I'll just send specific files to DXO when needed.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## PhilBurton (Apr 27, 2018)

Zenon said:


> Well it may not be the best decision but DXO released this and it went on sale so I purchased Photolab today. If they fold, they fold. I'll deal with it when I get a new camera.
> 
> DxO Labs | DxO.com
> 
> ...


Zenon,

If Dx0 folds, then some other company may acquire their products, probably for less than if they had to buy Dx0 as a profitable company.  Of course, for the new company, the lesson learned is that they need to go to a subscription model to have an assured cash flow.  Clearly Dx0 did not.

Phil


----------



## Zenon (Apr 27, 2018)

C1 offers a subscription version and some speculate that it will drop standalone some day. Subscription LR was supposed to be the death of Adobe. I guess a lot of people didn't realize that they had been doing this for a long time. LR and Elements where the only two left I believe. I think a lot of anger was a result of the people with a patch and parrot on their shoulder.


----------



## Zenon (Apr 27, 2018)

I also looked at Topaz Denoise.  They still haven't added the 5D4.  Be two years soon.


----------



## mcasan (Apr 27, 2018)

There has been no "they".    Google did little to nothing with Nik Collection.   DxO Labs bought it a few months ago and have not had time to update it and integrate it into PhotoLab.    They had promised that for this summer.


----------



## PhilBurton (Apr 28, 2018)

mcasan said:


> There has been no "they".    Google did little to nothing with Nik Collection.   DxO Labs bought it a few months ago and have not had time to update it and integrate it into PhotoLab.    They had promised that for this summer.



Which stgrongly suggests that their planned upgrades are costing them much more than anticipated, OR the software codebase is in worse condition than they had expected.  Either way, they had to spend more money for development than expected, all the while not getting any revenue from the promised upgrades.

I've seen this movie before.  Many times.  And a cautionary tale for anyone counting on one of the recent "challengers" who have promised to deliver a competitive product against Lightroom or Photoshop, at a lower price.


----------



## mcasan (Apr 28, 2018)

The Nik Collection Google turned over to DxO definitely was not updated for Metal 2 routines in High Sierra.   There could be incompatibilities with specific Windows versions as well.   

DxO may not be in trouble.   It could be part of their prescribed process for how to break a company into two new companies.   Let's see if Photolab and Nik Collection do arrive by the end of summer.


----------



## PhilBurton (Apr 29, 2018)

mcasan said:


> The Nik Collection Google turned over to DxO definitely was not updated for Metal 2 routines in High Sierra.   There could be incompatibilities with specific Windows versions as well.
> 
> DxO may not be in trouble.   It could be part of their prescribed process for how to break a company into two new companies.   Let's see if Photolab and Nik Collection do arrive by the end of summer.


I don't know about bankrupcty laws in France, to be clear.  However, in the United States, if a company wants to break up, or spin off a part as an independent company, it usually doesn't go through bankruptcy.  Of course, a consequence of bankruptcy might be the formation of two new companies. My guess is that Dx0 is putting on a brave face, so that they don't scare of potential customers.

Phil Burton


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 29, 2018)

PhilBurton said:


> I don't know about bankrupcty laws in France, to be clear.  However, in the United States, if a company wants to break up, or spin off a part as an independent company, it usually doesn't go through bankruptcy.  Of course, a consequence of bankruptcy might be the formation of two new companies. My guess is that Dx0 is putting on a brave face, so that they don't scare of potential customers.


AFAIK, bankruptcy is not something you can decide to use as a strategic step. It means you can't pay your bills anymore, and you have to prove that. Otherwise it would be an easy way to get rid of soms large bills, and then happily continue like nothing happened. So no, I don't think it's possible that a company uses bankruptcy as a way to split up when it's basically healthy, also not in France.


----------



## BYUGRL (Sep 3, 2018)

Now I am really regretting upgrading to LR Classic—I luv NIK filters and I bought whole collection yrs ago at high price-some I bought twice by accident. I am currently setting up my first macbook pro laptop and assumed NIK filters would work on MAC Sierra???? Also I am formating desktop to upgrade to windows 10 and LR Classic/PS. I did back up my NIK folders and I have the original CD disc from yrs ago but I hope and pray by upgrading to Adobes latest greatest Classic version-I will not lose NIK??? Will non-DXO version NIK filters work on MAC laptops???? I thought I saw Tony Sweet using them at a workshop recently but may be mistaken—help plz!


----------



## Colin Grant (Sep 4, 2018)

As far as I recall there were bugs with the none DxO Nik when running in LR Classic on Mac. The DxO version is obviously the way to go as it has a future - Google Nik is pretty much dead in the water and has no support. I use Nik rarely these days but did upgrade to DxO anyway. That said, I believe Google Nik works on Sierra in stand-alone mode. Try it and see.


----------



## Zenon (Apr 26, 2018)

PS CC (latest) and Classic 7.3 (soon to be 7.31). I have downloaded that from Google and the DXO website. Both times all PS does is crash and LR only opens a TIFF. Is there an explanation? I searched the web and there are suggestions about font duplicates and a few others I did bother with.


----------



## BYUGRL (Sep 4, 2018)

Colin Grant said:


> As far as I recall there were bugs with the none DxO Nik when running in LR Classic on Mac. The DxO version is obviously the way to go as it has a future - Google Nik is pretty much dead in the water and has no support. I use Nik rarely these days but did upgrade to DxO anyway. That said, I believe Google Nik works on Sierra in stand-alone mode. Try it and see.



Thanks for reply—I was reading above about how DxO is in bankruptcy and have yet to do any work on NIK filters. My main Love from NIK is silver effects! Topaz just doesn’t seem to do BW conv as well. I maybe just got used to SEF—Also Color efex had some filters I liked for contrast and detail enhancements.
I will be using Dell laptop workstation as my new desktop system using external Eizo minitor. Maybe Windows 10/LR Classic setup will handle my purchased set of NIK filters-I still have the old disc from yrs ago-just used google download thinking maybe a new version would have improvements—did not see any diffrerence really tho—


----------



## Zenon (Sep 4, 2018)

The last I read DXO is doing fine. They just restructured after breaking away from DXOMark. There was an update a few months after the announcement.


----------



## BYUGRL (Sep 4, 2018)

I went ahead and purchased DxO’s NIK collection-I can’t find out if I can have NIK collection on 2 computers—ONE MACBOOK PRO and ONE WINDOWS 10 machine??? Dxo site does not say for NIK filters!  
Have u ever used Luminar??? Just curious-been reading about it!


----------



## Colin Grant (Sep 4, 2018)

Luminar does a fee trial so why not use it. There are several reasonss why I would never touch the app but that is another story.


----------



## PhilBurton (Sep 4, 2018)

Colin Grant said:


> Luminar does a fee trial so why not use it. There are several reasonss why I would never touch the app but that is another story.


So what are those reasons?  (Start a new thread?)


----------



## Colin Grant (Sep 4, 2018)

I do  not think it is right to discuss competitor products on what is an Adobe specific site.  I also have no desire to talk about the software in question - I probably said too much already


----------



## PhilBurton (Sep 5, 2018)

Colin Grant said:


> I do  not think it is right to discuss competitor products on what is an Adobe specific site.  I also have no desire to talk about the software in question - I probably said too much already


Colin,

This site is a *user-to-user forum*, something that has been stated many times by the moderators.  Review the second point on this page:  Terms and rules

As long as I have been a member of this forum, I have observed that we have been free to discuss other software is either complementary to LR, or a potential replacement, without censure or restriction by the moderators.  From time to time we have had vigorous and lengthy discussions about the shortcomings of Lightroom and the purported advantages of alternatives.  Thus you have not "said too much already."  And in the spirit of discussing alternatives, I would encourage you to "say more," if you are comfortable with that. 

I am in the camp of those who are committed to Lightroom since I am a monthly subscriber to LR 7 Classic, (search out my postings), but I am still interested in keeping up with the alternatives to Lightroom.  Also I am interested in understanding market dynamics as a possible clue to Adobe's thinking.

Phil Burton


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 5, 2018)

This forum supports  Lightroom, so I don't want people coming along to start threads to promote other software, but on the other hand, I have no issue with our regulars sharing their personal experiences with other software they've personally tried and what they do and don't like about it, as long as the conversation stays positive.


----------



## Colin Grant (Sep 5, 2018)

Ok .
Luminar was originally sold as a stand-alone app and a plugin to LR, it served reasonably well as an alternative to Nik which at the time was withering on the vine. They also promised to add a DAM to the software, this was back in 2017.  Come the LR subscription debacle Skylum jumped on the we hate Adobe bandwagon and started selling Luminar as an alternative to the LR and the subscription model. IMO It was and is nowhere near that  in terms of basic editing functionality and of course it has no DAM.  As I write this the DAM has still not materialised and even more deadlines/promises have been broken. 

The basic concepts behind the software are quite good as is the user interface, with edits being treated as filters in much the same way as ON1. However with only a very basic masking functionality (no luminosity for a start), very limited transform tools, no red eye tools (not last time I looked) plus other stuff it has never reached the maturity I expected, although it does retain a following and especially so from those not prepared to get into the intricacies of LR/PS and/or who see the subscription as evil.

Initially Luminar was Mac only. However for whatever reason Skylum  (formerly Macphun) saw the Windows market as an opportunity and ported the software across. It all happened far to quickly in my view and there was an uproar from Windows users because the software lacked parity with the Mac version. I think it has caught up now but there was significant bad feeling at the time. In the end I lost complete faith in the company and its ethics and demanded a refund - which to be fair they paid without issue. I will never buy their software again and in any event with Nik back on track and the recent developments to LR I now have no need for it. I certainly do not have an issue with the  Adobe subscription which I view as good value.


----------



## PhilBurton (Sep 5, 2018)

Colin,

Thank  you for this detailed explanation.  Sorry to read of your disappointment with Slylum and Luminar.

My interpretation of what you wrote is that Skylum fell into the trap that many software companies do.  Intentionally or not, they overpromise, sometimes greatly so.  Perhaps they didn't appreciate just how hard it is to develop software of any complexity that works, performs well, and is free of major bugs.  Add cross-platform, Windows and MacOS, and the challenges are even bigger.  There is always the pressure to get customers, to get revenue, if only to fund further product development as well as to avoid short-term losses.

If you assume, for discussion's sake, that Adobe Lightroom sets the standard, it is hard for a much smaller company, to fund the development necessary to achieve feature parity with Adobe.  And even if a company does achieve a rough parity, they have to give people a reason to use their product, and not Lightroom.  Usually price is one of the incentives.

Thus, Lightroom enjoys the enviable position of much larger market share, and thje ability to price higher than alternatives.  As time goes on, this position only gets stronger.  Therefore, it is incumbent on us as customers to find ways, politely of course, to tell Adobe what we need in Lightroom.  And we need to support the plug-in authors who add a lot of value to Lightroom.


----------



## Colin Grant (Sep 5, 2018)

Thanks Phil, and yes you are right. I just could not take the continuing overpromising and none delivery. The selling of Luminar as  a genuine LR alternative when it was nowhere near was the last straw for me. I agree that Adobe could do with some competition and I for one wish they could have kept LR and PS separate, but at the end of the day the subscription is not much more than paying for an annual upgrade and the software does pretty much do what it says on the tin.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 6, 2018)

Thanks for sharing Colin. It's great to hear some real world experiences, for good or for bad.


----------



## GingeraMan (Oct 10, 2018)

So about the Nik Collection... Is it worth buying and are there any discount codes around?
The Australian Dollar has recently fallen against the US Dollar so Nik is now more expensive for me


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 10, 2018)

That's the million dollar question GingeraMan. Download a trial and see if it's worthwhile in your workflow. Silver Efex is highly regarded in B&W circles, and is probably the biggest draw for most people.


----------



## GingeraMan (Oct 10, 2018)

And are they still developing it or has generous European and French conditions sunk the company...

I am hoping it will go on sale from time to time or I can find a discount code...

They price in USD it seems, which by raising their interest rates has risen the USD against currencies such as ours... 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Oct 11, 2018)

It is possible the links in this forum post are still active- Download here:: Retouching Forum: Digital Photography Review
This is the 'old' free Nik suite, that may now have compatibility problems with new OS versions, but worth trying before buying the updated versions from DXO.


----------



## GingeraMan (Oct 11, 2018)

I already used the previous free ones and I am happy to support development however it seems uncertain.. 

So the links look good. If it gets all too hard I may just use that. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Swanny48 (Oct 11, 2018)

I purchased the Nik collection from Google just before they made it free .
The only  part I use is Silver Efex and that still works, as a plug-in for LR  with High Sierra but I don’t know if it will work with Mojave.

John


----------



## GingeraMan (Oct 11, 2018)

SilverFX seems to be the most popular one.  I'm wondering if its even worth purchasing if its future is now uncertain.  I certainly wouldn't pay full price for it right now.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 11, 2018)

GingeraMan said:


> I'm wondering if its even worth purchasing if its future is now uncertain.


No one can foretell the future. Any of these companies could go bust tomorrow. On the up side, even if they closed, you'd still have the software you want.


----------



## PhilBurton (Oct 11, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> No one can foretell the future. Any of these companies could go bust tomorrow. On the up side, even if they closed, you'd still have the software you want.


Yes, but there is always the issue of future OS releases, both Windows and MacOS, that break compatibility.


----------



## GingeraMan (Oct 12, 2018)

Or more so I'm paying for what is apparently only some compatibility and bug fixes with no certainty around future development path.  It's good value, sure, however it's still expensive.


----------



## Tairuup (Oct 12, 2018)

Before I came to LR Classic / CC / Photoshop I was with Aperture and the Nik Collection (which I bought from Nik but luckily for $169 vs it's previous $500 price tag).  Then as we know, Apple pulled the plug on Aperture and Google acquired Nik (I believe to plunder it for Snapspeed), only for Nik to go into the ever increasing Google Graveyard.  In their drive to dumb OS X down to iOS for Mac Apple pushed Photos for Mac which I find largely useless (and a mere shadow  vs  Aperture) and all this pushed me, after probably too long a wait, towards Adobe.  Having come over to the Photography Plan  (something I wish I'd done sooner - was just too lazy to re-catalogue 60GB of images LOL, all done now and thankfully my last major project is out of the Apple ecosystem) I find the combination of the three apps extremely powerful.

Back to Nik software and the one I do miss is Color Efex.  While LR and PS could likely achieve any result I need I found that Colour Efex could produce some great results easily.  It's that I miss at times.  I've not yet tried to see if my 'Googled' Nik will still work with LR, I'm guessing it might not, if it doesn't I'd be very reluctant to pay DXO (given the state of play) again for Nik given that they seem to have done little with it and, for all we know, DXO's Nik might be around for an ever shorter time than the Google version.  This is the reason I'm now looking to Luminar as an alternative to Nik.  I certainly wouldn't use it to replace LR.  I still have concerns over Luminar though, the debacle that is their long running promise of DAM (that keeps getting extended) is one such concern.  I think many bought into Luminar on the basis of their 'coming soon' strap line, only to still be waiting a year + later and with no idea whether their current version of Luminar will run the DAM (if/when it comes) or whether they'll need to pay again for a 2019 version.  The Windows version I'm also told is pretty lame compared to the Mac version too.  I've heard many folks say they want the,  again 'coming soon', parity with the Mac version, not just filters that are called the same but don't do the same thing.

What would be ideal is if Adobe did a Colour Efex style add-on, at least Adobe is big enough as an enterprise to 'have legs' and not fold the app or the company a year after you've bought it.  For all the bitching about the Adobe subscription model, personally I think it's tremendous value.  So I'm still interested in a Colour Efex alternative, it def won't be the DXO offering and, lacking a crystal ball, I'm not totally sold on Luminar either   Decisions, decisions.


----------



## PhilBurton (Oct 12, 2018)

Tairuup said:


> Before I came to LR Classic / CC / Photoshop I was with Aperture and the Nik Collection (which I bought from Nik but luckily for $169 vs it's previous $500 price tag).  Then as we know, Apple pulled the plug on Aperture and Google acquired Nik (I believe to plunder it for Snapspeed), only for Nik to go into the ever increasing Google Graveyard.  In their drive to dumb OS X down to iOS for Mac Apple pushed Photos for Mac which I find largely useless (and a mere shadow  vs  Aperture) and all this pushed me, after probably too long a wait, towards Adobe.  Having come over to the Photography Plan  (something I wish I'd done sooner - was just too lazy to re-catalogue 60GB of images LOL, all done now and thankfully my last major project is out of the Apple ecosystem) I find the combination of the three apps extremely powerful.
> 
> Back to Nik software and the one I do miss is Color Efex.  While LR and PS could likely achieve any result I need I found that Colour Efex could produce some great results easily.  It's that I miss at times.  I've not yet tried to see if my 'Googled' Nik will still work with LR, I'm guessing it might not, if it doesn't I'd be very reluctant to pay DXO (given the state of play) again for Nik given that they seem to have done little with it and, for all we know, DXO's Nik might be around for an ever shorter time than the Google version.  This is the reason I'm now looking to Luminar as an alternative to Nik.  I certainly wouldn't use it to replace LR.  I still have concerns over Luminar though, the debacle that is their long running promise of DAM (that keeps getting extended) is one such concern.  I think many bought into Luminar on the basis of their 'coming soon' strap line, only to still be waiting a year + later and with no idea whether their current version of Luminar will run the DAM (if/when it comes) or whether they'll need to pay again for a 2019 version.  The Windows version I'm also told is pretty lame compared to the Mac version too.  I've heard many folks say they want the,  again 'coming soon', parity with the Mac version, not just filters that are called the same but don't do the same thing.
> 
> What would be ideal is if Adobe did a Colour Efex style add-on, at least Adobe is big enough as an enterprise to 'have legs' and not fold the app or the company a year after you've bought it.  For all the bitching about the Adobe subscription model, personally I think it's tremendous value.  So I'm still interested in a Colour Efex alternative, it def won't be the DXO offering and, lacking a crystal ball, I'm not totally sold on Luminar either  Decisions, decisions.


Luminar made the mistake all too many software companies do with their "coming soon" promise.  That may have gotten them some sales short-term, but long term, they may have "bet the company," and lost.

If Nik Software can't emerge from bankruptcy, it's always possible that Adobe could buy the software from the bankruptcy administrator, or whatever that person is called in France.  Why not go to the Adobe website and make that suggestion?


----------



## Colin Grant (Oct 12, 2018)

Ask far as I am aware DxO (the owner of Nik software) has emerged and there was never any real threat of them doing otherwise. They are currently working hard following a restructuring. Nik as in the software was never in any kind of enforcement so not sure what the reference to them emerging from bankruptcy is all about!


----------



## Zenon (Apr 26, 2018)

PS CC (latest) and Classic 7.3 (soon to be 7.31). I have downloaded that from Google and the DXO website. Both times all PS does is crash and LR only opens a TIFF. Is there an explanation? I searched the web and there are suggestions about font duplicates and a few others I did bother with.


----------



## GingeraMan (Oct 12, 2018)

The reference is that they declared themselves bankrupt.  Which means that people are unlikely to believe anything that a bankrupt company says, whatever the truth.  The complete absence of any proof of life has not helped.



Tairuup said:


> Back to Nik software



You nailed it...  Agreed..  LR has HDR and now creative profiles so how much do we need to risk on Nik until we see proof of life?


----------



## Colin Grant (Oct 12, 2018)

As I said, Nik is software owned by DxO. What you feel about it is up to you but we should get the facts right. And the owner DxO has plenty of signs of life in respect of DxO PhotoLab software where they are working on version 2  and Nik where there has been one update already. I make no assessment as to whether the software is good or bad in terms of a LR plugin or for you personally. The fact is that DxO filed for bankruptcy in order to restructure its operation to focus on the PhotoLab and Nik group of products. That has now happened.


----------



## GingeraMan (Oct 13, 2018)

Well it seems Nik is generally still well regarded and LR alternatives are generally hit and miss and LR is still well regarded, so a USD$10 came through in my email so I just took it and bought it..  Will see what happens.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 13, 2018)

PhilBurton said:


> If Nik Software can't emerge from bankruptcy, it's always possible that Adobe could buy the software from the bankruptcy administrator, or whatever that person is called in France.  Why not go to the Adobe website and make that suggestion?


Someone beat you to it. Nik Collection | Photoshop Family Customer Community


----------



## GingeraMan (Oct 14, 2018)

Loving it so far, I can see why the B&W module is so highly regarded.  And yes it has colour filters now too.

BTW the discount code valid until tomorrow (15th October) is NIK-COLLECTION-10-2018 - so for anyone thinking about buying it USD$10 may be an enticement.


----------



## Tairuup (Oct 14, 2018)

Well, fortunate I don't have to make any decisions yet.  Just tried every one of the Google updated Nik apps I have on the Mac and every one opens, edits and saves fine to the LR Classic in a stack, had no end of problems trying to use these by using External Editors in Photos for Mac with the edits either not saving or dumping to some obscure part of the system or even just crashing.  Things just getting better and better with LR


----------



## GingeraMan (Oct 14, 2018)

What do you mean decisions? So you bought Nik and it's working fine for you? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## GingeraMan (Oct 14, 2018)

*wow* I have been reading up on Nik.  ColourFX alone took me an hour to work through the intro on the DXO site.  I can see why this was so popular for so long - it would just radically transform and expedite workflow for many people.  E.g wedding photographers - it seems to be targetted at a professional level.

So to keep my workflow efficient though - each time I create a new TIFF that's what another 100MB or so - that will add up real fast unless I manage this properly.  It's a shame it can't just work with DNG files directly like Lightroom does but perhaps that's just not technically possible.  So I assume by working through the recommended workflow process, one can work through with the one TIFF file all along - hoping that they don't make a irreversible destructive edit along the way and have to start over from the DNG (I always convert to DNG in LR now - I don't see the point of keeping proprietary RAW files).

This suite is just insane, there is so much to it.  For example - Selective Re-colourisation.  I once spent days trying to work that out with Lightroom and still could not get it right.  This does it out of the box.

I really hope development of this suite continues.  I am not sure merging in to Adobe is a good idea though.  Almost always - corporate buy-outs destroy the acquired operation.  They say they won't meddle, then they do because shareholders demand more return, then everything gets blended in or trashed until ultimately it dies.  And this has happened once already with Google.  So fingers crossed DXO continue investing in this product.

It's pretty amazing and I can see how it could provide a 'competitive advantage' to photographers if leveraged well.


----------



## GingeraMan (Oct 14, 2018)

I really wish this forum had an edit post function (unless I'm missing it)..

So working through my first actual workflow now - I am selecting ProPhoto colourspace and 16bit / Edit copy with LR adjustments (latter only option available).  I assume that's right.


----------



## Tairuup (Oct 14, 2018)

GingeraMan said:


> What do you mean decisions? So you bought Nik and it's working fine for you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk




As per my post on page 2.  I bought Nik several years ago from Nik at $169.  Sometime after that Google acquired it.  At some stage the apps were all updated to v2, 3 or 4, I can't recall if they were updated by Nik prior to the Google buy out or by Google after they acquired the apps.  However, I didn't expect the Google versions on the apps to work with Classic 7.  Thus I thought I was going to need a replacement for Nik which I wasn't prepared to pay DXO for given the current situation.  So, for now, I no longer need an urgent decision, at least up until such time as the Google versions stop working.

One thing I will say for DXO, they have gone into much more detail describing the filters than Nik ever did, unless the info was there and I just never reached it out.


----------



## Tairuup (Oct 14, 2018)

GingeraMan said:


> I really wish this forum had an edit post function (unless I'm missing it)..
> 
> So working through my first actual workflow now - I am selecting ProPhoto colourspace and 16bit / Edit copy with LR adjustments (latter only option available).  I assume that's right.



It does, but the option to edit expires after 10 minutes.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 15, 2018)

Tairuup said:


> It does, but the option to edit expires after 10 minutes.



It does. We were having some issues with spammers posting good posts and then coming back and editing them. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## frozenframe (Oct 19, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> It does. We were having some issues with spammers posting good posts and then coming back and editing them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This seems to be the latest tactic used. I know on Corel's help forum this same method is being used.


----------



## GingeraMan (Oct 20, 2018)

Anyone know if HDR workflow can be optimised?

Presently I need to pre process each bracketed image individually eg RAW pre sharpener..

You can't batch pre-process with Nik. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------

